# Cuadros de fibra de carbono o de aluminio , experiencias personales ?.....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estaba leyendo en el thread La primavera llegó a La Primavera un post de Blatido con el que estoy completamente de acuerdo en que en la actualidad ya hay muy buenos cuadros construídos con fibra de carbono e incluso yo añadiría , excelentes cuadros de fibra de carbono .

Valdría la pena que los miembros del foro que tengan o hayan tenido bicis con cuadros construídos tanto con fibra de carbono como en aluminio nos comenten sus experiencias personales con sus propias bicis , obviamente y para que nadie se ofenda no estoy diciendo que los que no tengan o hayan tenido una bici con cuadro de f. de c. no escriban .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Yo tengo un cuadro de carbon rigido de esos genericos que venden en ebay por $350dlls... en europa muchas marcas usan este cuadro nomas le ponen sus calcas, la verdad estoy muy contento , llevo un año de entrenamientos y carreras y hasta la fecha a aguantado la carrilla. Y que mas pedir por ese precio...

Les dejo una foto de mi burra:









Saludos!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy buena idea esta de Last Biker :thumbsup:

Al fin y al cabo este sitio se llama mtbr y seria interesante que se hicieran reviews, de las bicis que se usan en Mexico, en los terrenos de Mexico.

Aqui les va el mio, es de mi bici FOES FXR

Esta es mi bici consentida y es la que me da mi nombre DrF035 (Dr Foes), antes tube hard tail de Java, Giant y Trek. Despues una Specialized Stumpjumper FSR doble suspension. (Todas estas buenas bicis, pero nada especial) la que menos me gusto fue la Specialized (no por mala, sino que fue como que no hicimos quimica y nunca me adapte, ni me senti agusto al manejarla.

Despues llegó la Foes y aqui si fue amor a primera vista, desde que la rode una vuelta a la manzana, senti que era mi media naranja, y que me complementaba en todo, en aquel entonces no entendia por que, pero fue como que la hubiera rodado toda la vida.

Luego aprendí que era por la geometria de esta bici, en particular el angulo de direccion slack (68°) que se adelantó a su epoca, y fue una de las precursoras de la tendencia All Mountain.









El otro dato interesante es su amortiguador trasero tambien unico el Curnutt, que es de largo recorrido 5 o 6 pulgadas (ajustable, tambien se adelanto a su epoca) que se pedalea super estable y te permite subir, bajar y pedalear durante horas, sin robarte nada de fuerza de pedaleo.









Cuando llegó la Banshee Rune, la desarme para pasarle algunos componentes y todavia conservo este cuadro lavado y encerado en la repiza de la casa de su servidor, siempe con 3 veladoras encendidas. :cornut:

Saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bueno, yo solo he tenido cuadros de fibra de arancel, pero me han funcionado bien.

En cuanto a los cuadros de plástico, antes no me latían, ahora la verdad no se. Primero me fijo en el cuadro y la geometría, y después en el material. Si estuviera buscando una bici que tuviera las dos opciones (aluminio y fibra de carbono), si no hubiera una diferencia de precio considerable, quizás si probaría la de f. de c., lo cual hace un año no lo hubiera hecho.

Pero, como no pienso cambiar de bici por un buen rato, y por la que creo que me gustaria cambiar solo es de aluminio, no veo una bici de fibra de carbono en mi propiedad dentro de un rato.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Fibra de carbono...*

Sin ser un experto o tener amplios conocimientos para determinar que
material es mejor para fabricar cuadros de mtbike, o si el aluminio es mejor o mas resistente que la f. de c. , simplemente puedo comentar mi experiencia con las bicis que he tenido tanto de aluminio ( un montonal en tantos años de andar rodando )como de fibra de carbono (dos y la próxima )

Respeto completamente la opinión que cada uno puede tener en relación a el aluminio y
la fibra de carbono , obviamente que en lo personal valoro mucho la opinión de alguien que ha tenido tanto bicis (o bici ) de aluminio como de fibra de carbono , también respeto la opinion de alguien que se basa en lo ha leído respecto a los cuadros de f. de c. , pero nada como tenerlo y rodarlo , y por ésta razón las opiniones se tornan muy diferentes en ocasiones .

Es muy normal que ante las innovaciones o el desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías y/o
materiales hay o habemos algunos que podemos ser renuentes a acaptar los cambios
tecnológicos , así pasó con las suspensiones, los frenos de disco , las llantas tubeless y
ahora con los cuadros de fibra de carbono , los rumores o comentarios negativos siempre
surgen por ahí y solamente el tiempo y PROBANDO lo nuevo se afirma o reafirma o se
cambia el concepto que uno tiene.

Cuando comenzaban las dobles había rumores de que eran solo para down hill , que eran
muy pesadas , que no eran eficaces , que requerían de mucho mantenimiento etc. , con el tiempo las dobles simplemente han ganado la partida , igual pasó con los frenos de disco , que pesaban mucho , que era mucho problema purgarlos , que había que invertir en los hubs y así por el estilo , también el tiempo ha establecido la excelencia de los frenos de disco hidraúlicos , actualmente no son pesados , funcionan increíblemente , no requieren de gran mantenimiento y los utilizan hasta los corredores elite de xc , igual ha pasado con las llantas y rines tubeless , así pues está la onda con los cuadros de fibra de carbono .

Yo mismo hasta hace unos cuatro años , no pensaba comprar una bici con cuadro de f.de
c. , actualmente no solo he cambiado de parecer sino que difícilmente me volvería a comprar una bici con cuadro de aluminio .

Creánme que he leído hasta la saciedad acerca de las caracteristicas de ambos materiales , resistencia, rigides, etc. etc. , así como los pros y contras de ambos materiales y por lo menos hablando de xc. trailbikes y all mountain , la fibra de carbono llegó para quedarse.

Casi todas las marcas ya tienen en sus catálogos uno o varios modelos de bicis con
cuadros de f.de c. y éste movimiento continúa en ascenso , en lo personal me gusta mucho el desempeño y las sensaciones que me da un cuadro de f. de c. , para mí la estética y el impacto visual no es mi razón principal para comprar o desear un cuadro , sin embargo reconozco y me parece que se logran mejores diseños con la f. de c. , se pueden lograr diseños realmente muy exclusivos y hasta exóticos si se quiere , así como sencillos , se logran también acabados muy buenos .

Tuve una Mojo carbon que me gustó mucho , después una Mojo SL que me gusto todavía más y que me dejo muchas satisfacciones , tuve la oportunidad de probar durante unos días una Santacruz Blur XC , un verdadero avión y en unos días me llega otra Mojo SL .

Las Specialized con cuadro de f. de c. simplemnet están excelentes recién rodé con un
amigo que tiene una Stumpjumper Expert carbon 2010 y está de pocas tuercas , sube y baja muy bien , un verdadero bicicletón , lástima de tanto componente made in house Specialized .

Estoy de acuedo que los cuadros de fibra de carbono no son baratos , pero son gustos que si puede uno , hay que dárselos .

Comentarios negativos pues siempre van a existir , denostaciones también , y la verdad si me gustaría que si algún miembro del foro ha tenido experiencias negativas personales con su bici de fibra de carbono nos la comentara , valdría la pena estar enterado de
las anomalías que hayan tenido .

Es obvio que el número de bicis de f. de c. todavía es muy pequeño , pero entre los pocos que conozco ninguno ha tenido problema alguno .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Pues solo he tenido cuadros de fibra de carbono en mis bicicletas de ruta (Colnago C-50 y Cannondale Super Six). Por lo que respecta a MTB, en los últimos 4 años he usado las siguientes: Intense Spider XVP, Turner Flux, Yeti ASR-SL y Titus Racer X. No me puedo quejar de ninguna, todas excelentes aunque a mi la que menos me acomodo fue la Turner. Estoy por probar mi primer cuadro MTB de carbón, espero tenerlo listo para la primera semana de mayo y ya les compartiré mis impresiones.

Saludos.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

-uff, pues al menos de vista, tu bike te quedo de poca!... una pregunta, cuando compraste el cuadro te lo mandaron de HK a Mexico, o como le hiciste? jeje es que digo, asi el cuadro slo, se ve X... pero armado,,, ps si se ve chido...



FueLEX8 said:


> Yo tengo un cuadro de carbon rigido de esos genericos que venden en ebay por $350dlls...


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Yo mismo hasta hace unos cuatro años , no pensaba comprar una bici con cuadro de f.de
> c. , actualmente no solo he cambiado de parecer sino que difícilmente me volvería a comprar una bici con cuadro de aluminio .
> 
> the last biker


Buenas tardes a todos, 
Soy nuevo en el foro, llevo tiempo leyendoos con mucho agrado y me asombro de los conocimientos que teneis. Mis mejores felicitaciones.

Estaba decidido a comprar un cuadro Turner Flux pero acabo de leer el comentario de TLB y 
ahora dudo entre este y el Santa Cruz XCC, agradecería vuestra opinion al respecto.
Gracias.
AlfonsoTe.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Santos historias resusitadas Batman!

No he tenido bicis con fibra de carbono, con las de fibra de arancel me han funcionado muy bien. Antes sí era de la idea que se rompen si se pegan con una piedra en el punto donde no deben ser, etc.. Pero, creo que hay demasiadas marcas y buenas historias. 

No estaría en contra de una bici de fibra de carbono, pero creo que me importa mas el diseño del cuadro y geometría antes del material usado. Quizás en bicis que tuvieran versiones en ambos materiales, honestamente me iría por el de aluminio, aunque confieso que es mas por precio que por otra cosa.

He probado muy poco los cuadros de fibra, fueron dos Mojo (una Mojo normal y la otra Mojo SL) y una Specialized Enduro (creo que del 2007??), y no se que tenían que en lo personal no me gustó mucho la sensación al rodar, pero no dudaría que armandolas mas a mi talla y otros cuadros sea posible que sí me gustaran.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Gracias por tu opinión rzozaya. 
Un punto que creo es muy importante es el peso, hay unos 700/800 gramos a favor del carbono. 
¿Que pensais? ¿Habrá una gran diferencia rodando?


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

FueLEX8 said:


> Les dejo una foto de mi burra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Este cuadro es identico a mi Mt Fuji Pro.

Ya desde hace tiempo se rumora que los cuadros genericos de ebay son cuadros que salen de la fabrica *por la puerta trasera* antes de recibir el acabado final y al parecer la calidad de estos es bastante aceptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

alfonsote said:


> ¿Que pensais? ¿Habrá una gran diferencia rodando?


En un cuadro rigido supongo se nota mas la diferencia, absorben mas la vibracion.

Aunque ahora las aleaciones de AL, pueden hacer un alumino mas rigido o mas flexible, los serie 6000 son aleaciones con magnesio y los 7000 con zinc. Aunque creo que los fabricantes (los pequenos) eligen uno u otro por la facilidad de soldar y no por las propiedades.

Dudo que alguno de nosotros pueda sentir la diferencia entre aluminios, por lo menos yo no, quiza no peso lo suficiente.

me pregunto si en full sussers se podra sentir la diferencia entre un C y un AL, quiza en la rigidez lateral?? en el area del BB?? del head tube??

Aunque viendola bien, he tenido cuernos de C que siento que te transmiten todo a los brazos y otros que absorben mejor las vibraciones. incluso con suspension.

como dijeron por ahi antes, yo me iria mas por la geometria y despues el precio .. jeje


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Gracias por tu opinión rzozaya.
> Un punto que creo es muy importante es el peso, hay unos 700/800 gramos a favor del carbono.
> ¿Que pensais? ¿Habrá una gran diferencia rodando?


Mi bici actual pesa facil mas de medio kilo mas que la anterior, y ruedo mejor en la actual, incluyendo subidas y tramos largos.... Hay muchos mas factores que el peso para escoger entre una bici y otra. No digo que el peso no importe, pero es un solo factor en las bicis.


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mi bici actual pesa facil mas de medio kilo mas que la anterior, y ruedo mejor en la actual, incluyendo subidas y tramos largos.... Hay muchos mas factores que el peso para escoger entre una bici y otra. No digo que el peso no importe, pero es un solo factor en las bicis.


Hola, entre la Santa Xc alu y la Santa Xc carbon, hay aprox. 600/650 gramos a favor del carbono. Si tuviese que escoger entre la Santa xc alu y la Turner Flux diferencia alred. 200 gramos a favor de la Santa y ambas en aluminio, lo tengo muy claro siempre la Flux, pero hablamos de aprox. 800/850 g. en un peso de 2,700 g. aprox. un 30% a favor del carbon. Este peso me deja perplejo (no cuento precio, si lo hiciese, este post no tendría sentido) y me gustaria tener argumentos/factores para poder inclinarme hacia el aluminio.
Que factores piensas que importan en un cuadro además del peso?
Que piensas de la relación esfuerzo-peso y tiempo ganado subiendo?.
Gracias por compartir tus opiniones.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

alfonsote said:


> Hola, entre la Santa Xc alu y la Santa Xc carbon, hay aprox. 600/650 gramos a favor del carbono. Si tuviese que escoger entre la Santa xc alu y la Turner Flux diferencia alred. 200 gramos a favor de la Santa y ambas en aluminio, lo tengo muy claro siempre la Flux, pero hablamos de aprox. 800/850 g. en un peso de 2,700 g. aprox. un 30% a favor del carbon. Este peso me deja perplejo (no cuento precio, si lo hiciese, este post no tendría sentido) y me gustaria tener argumentos/factores para poder inclinarme hacia el aluminio.
> Que factores piensas que importan en un cuadro además del peso?
> Que piensas de la relación esfuerzo-peso y tiempo ganado subiendo?.
> Gracias por compartir tus opiniones.


Yo creo que basarse unicamente en el peso para escoger entre una bici y otra es un error. Por una parte, un kilo de diferencia en la bici ya armada es menos del 10%, a excepción que te vayas a una bici con componentes super ligeros. El porcentaje cuando lo ves completo no es tanto cuando se compara bici completa vs bici completa.

Quizas, por decir, si compararas únicamente el peso de los cuadros de aluminio vs fibra sin amortiguador, podría haber mas de 30% de diferencia. El fabricante prefiere que te fijes en el 30% de diferencia considerando únicamente el cuadro que en el 10% de la bici completa, a mi punto de vista.

Que tan bien funciona la suspensión es algo muy importante. No creo que haya un diseño que sea absolutamente mejor para todos, a mi me ha funcionado muy bien el 4x4 ( que es un horst link modificado), y los HL y FSR que probé también me gustaron. A otros les gusta el VPP o DW Link. Creo que cada uno puede ser muy bueno, y ahí intervienen experiencias y preferencias personales.

La geometría se me hace mas importante que el material del que este hecho el cuadro y el diseño trasero.

Creo que todo en la bici es sobre el balance, tanto al rodar como al seleccionar la bici y componentes, y el peso es uno de ellos.

Si estuvieramos hablando de la misma bici pero de diferentes materiales, y que el presupuesto nos permitiera armarlas igual, pues sí creo que la elección a una de fibra de carbono es mejor a una de aluminio, pero a excepción que la persona que vez en el espejo todos los dias es Slim igual el precio no importe, pero para los demás es escoger un balance entre que tanto gastar en cada parte.

Quizás si mi elección fuera escoger entre, por decir, una Blur LT de aluminio con una buena suspensión, buenas ruedas, buenos frenos y demás, a una d Blur LT de fibra de carbón, pero ahí teniendo que balancear el costo extra con suspensión no tan buena, y sacrificar en los otros componentes, prefiero irme por la de aluminio, por que estaría considerando la bici completa. Si mi presupuesto me permitiera tener cualquiera de las dos opciones armadas idénticas, pues me voy por la de fibra.

Si fuera por experiencia, no he rodado casi nada con fibra, pero lo escaso que pude probar, no me gustó mucho la sensación que tuve, pero como dije anterior, igual era el armado de la bici (quizás los manubrios muy angostos, diferente tamaño, no se, pero no hubiera comprado esas bicis como estaban).


----------



## alfonsote (Apr 26, 2011)

Hola rzozaya, muy ilustrativo el repartir la diferencia de peso entre el total y no solamente en el cuadro, estos fabricantes!!!!
Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones. Al final creo que me quedaré con el aluminio, el precio es un factor muy importante.
Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

alfonsote said:


> Hola rzozaya, muy ilustrativo el repartir la diferencia de peso entre el total y no solamente en el cuadro, estos fabricantes!!!!
> Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones. Al final creo que me quedaré con el aluminio, el precio es un factor muy importante.
> Saludos.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados amigos :

En realidad el ahorro de peso entre un mismo modelo de marco en aluminio y en fibra de carbono no es tan grande , ronda alrededor de medio kilo o una libra aproximadamente .

Esta diferencia es mínima al momento de armar la bici completa con los mismos componentes , digamos que mas da si la bici pesa 25 o 26 libras o mejor dicho entre 11.340 kilos y 11.794 kilos , vamos eso no es nada ....... la verdadera y gran diferencia en el peso de una bici del mismo modelo entre aluminio y f.de c. estriba en LOS COMPONENTES ahí es donde se puede aligerar una bici y también la cartera 

Por otro lado en mi personal punto de vista además de que el marco sea de la talla correcta , es mucho mas importante el desempeño de la suspensión trasera que la geometría del marco , sucede que a veces confundimos los términos o el concepto geometría de una marco.

La geometría es el conjunto de medidas , grados, ángulos , distancias etc etc de un marco y que obviamente afectan al manejo de la bici y se notan mas sus efectos en una bici hardtail .

El desempeño de la suspensión trasera es otro asunto y se refiere a la forma en que la suspensión actúa en los diferentes terrenos y tipos de inclinación del mismo .

En términos generales pueden existir bicis con una geometría que nos guste sin embargo el desempeño de la suspensión puede ser muy deficiente , igualmente puede ser que una bici tenga una una geometría que no nos guste ...ah pero el desempeño de la suspensión trasera puede ser excelente.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Coincido con last biker

Aunque creo que es son importantes ambas la geometría y el funcionamiento de la suspensión, lo ideal un geometría que nos guste y una suspensión que funcione

y siguiendo con lo del carbon esta esta pg web Busted Carbon


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

20lt said:


> Coincido con last biker
> 
> Aunque creo que es son importantes ambas la geometría y el funcionamiento de la suspensión, lo ideal un geometría que nos guste y una suspensión que funcione
> 
> y siguiendo con lo del carbon esta esta pg web Busted Carbon


Si no nos peleamos tlb con lo que yo dije.... bueno, yo no lo tomé así.

Y bueno, cualquier material se puede llegar a romper, la cosa es que tanto te duele cuando se rompe. Mientras mas caro, mas te duele la cartera...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y bueno, cualquier material se puede llegar a romper, la cosa es que tanto te duele cuando se rompe. Mientras mas caro, mas te duele la cartera...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Completamente de acuerdo , todo se llega a romper , algunas cosas cuando son nuevas (evito dar ejemplos ...) y algunas otras con el uso constante , frecuente o salvaje .

Por eso como dijera el ídolo de los rockeros progresivos el señor Gabriel , pero no Peter sino JUANGA , ...no vale la pena......invertir en cositas caras como ropa italiana de ciclismo , cuando te caes se rompe mas fácil que la que fabrica el Che en Michoacán .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

20lt said:


> y siguiendo con lo del carbon esta esta pg web Busted Carbon


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Están muy buenas las fotos , todo se rompe , ahí les van unas roturitas de cuadros de aluminio .....hay marcas de tocho morocho

saludos
the last biker


----------

